# can I mix flourite and tahation moon



## kpc01 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am new to the planted world (adding it to my collection of reef tanks). I am setting up a 29g and would like to use a lot of tahatian moon I already have mixed in with flourite. I don't see a problem with this but wanted to run it by the more knowledgable people on this stuff!

thanks for any advice


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I dont see a problem with it.

I had playsand with my flourite and it didnt mix it compacted on top and caused problems but mixed should be fine.


----------

